# Electrical fire/power surge



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

So if we help you take down this hypothetical server farm and Homeland Security finds out, will we go to jail too? You could be a writer or a terrorist.:no: And I could tell you but then I'd have to...


----------



## ricketybridge (Aug 2, 2011)

No, I don't think it works like that.

Like I said, if you're that concerned, you can leave out the nitty-gritty details that would be necessary to accomplish it. I don't need to know that stuff anyway.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ricketybridge said:


> No, I don't think it works like that.
> 
> Like I said, if you're that concerned, you can leave out the nitty-gritty details that would be necessary to accomplish it. I don't need to know that stuff anyway.


If it's connected to the grid, it can be breached by a high enough electrical spike. Think lightning.


----------



## ricketybridge (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome. And how might it be possible to do? It is as simple as plugging in somethingerother to a transformer, or twisting particular wires together...? Again, just want to know the sort of thing to depict (other than lightning).

Also, what's the maximum damage something like that could do?

Thanks.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ask an intelligent question and maybe we'll give you an answer you idiot.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

You anti American terrorist piece of crap.:laughing:


----------



## ricketybridge (Aug 2, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Ask an intelligent question and maybe we'll give you an answer you idiot.


I'm not an electrician. I'm bound to say something stupid. But I don't see how calling me an idiot is going to help either of us.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I think a 1.21 gigawatt flux capacitor wired cross polarity into the bidirectional sync relay should do it. What do you think Chris?


----------



## ricketybridge (Aug 2, 2011)

Har har. Flux capacitor it is, then.

Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ricketybridge said:


> I'm not an electrician. I'm bound to say something stupid. But I don't see how calling me an idiot is going to help either of us.


I think he was just kidding you, maybe..or maybe not.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> I think a 1.21 gigawatt flux capacitor wired cross polarity into the bidirectional sync relay should do it. What do you think Chris?



:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ricketybridge said:


> I'm not an electrician. I'm bound to say something stupid. But I don't see how calling me an idiot is going to help either of us.



Your an idiot.


----------



## ricketybridge (Aug 2, 2011)

When a movie comes out with a ridiculous plot-twist about a guy who takes down a server with a flux capacitor, you'll know who to blame.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ricketybridge said:


> When a movie comes out with a ridiculous plot-twist about a guy who takes down a server with a flux capacitor, you'll know who to blame.



We'll know an idiot wrote the screenplay.:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> I think he was just kidding you, maybe..or maybe not.



I'm joking. Just thought the post from the OP was odd.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ricketybridge said:


> When a movie comes out with a ridiculous plot-twist about a guy who takes down a server with a flux capacitor, you'll know who to blame.


a 1.21 gigawatt flux capacitor wired cross polarity into the bidirectional sync relay. 

If you don't wire it up this way, then yes it would be ridiculous.:whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> a 1.21 gigawatt flux capacitor wired cross polarity into the bidirectional sync relay.
> 
> If you don't wire it up this way, then yes it would be ridiculous.:whistling2:



Make sure to use Carlon blue boxes and Scotchkote.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Make sure to use Carlon blue boxes and Scotchkote.:thumbup::laughing:


And SE cable, don't forget that!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

throw a chain across the the three very high wires on a pole, make sure you wear protection. That will at least knock out a township.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> throw a chain across the the three very high wires on a pole, make sure you wear protection. That will at least knock out a township.



Are you related to the OP? :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Are you related to the OP? :whistling2::laughing:


No but I could careless about what others do and why they do it. Need a light ? I 'll give him a whole pack of matches. Just use them after I leave.


----------



## ricketybridge (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, man.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> No but I could careless about what others do and why they do it. Need a light ? I 'll give him a whole pack of matches. Just use them after I leave.


IMO, this site isn't here to give people ideas on how to destroy things or ideas for terrorism. :no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> IMO, this site isn't here to give people ideas on how to destroy things or ideas for terrorism. :no:


 He said hypothetically . So as far as I'm concerned it's for a book or movie project. your drinking too much kool aid with this terrorism paranoia . Everyone is not out to get you. When we were kids, we would bolt cut the locks on pole switches and knock whole communities. Honestly Chris, have you ever heard me pledge alliegance to the flag?:laughing:


----------



## ricketybridge (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty funny if you actually think I'm a terrorist, especially since the last script I wrote was a PRO-AMERICAN spy thriller in which terrorists were the bad guys. (Nevertheless, it necessitated a lot of research on how to make bombs and such, so I always expected the FBI to come knocking on my door, but they never did. Yay for free speech.)


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm calling the FBI.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gold said:


> I'm calling the FBI.


Their number is 911...:laughing:


----------



## ricketybridge (Aug 2, 2011)

Way to waste taxpayer money.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ricketybridge said:


> Way to waste taxpayer money.


Really they don't have any money left any how.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> We'll know an idiot wrote the screenplay.:laughing:


And who to send the electrical consultation fees bill and they royalty rights contract to. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ricketybridge said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not an electrician, but I'm posting this question here because it's not to DIY my own stuff--it's completely hypothetical--and I didn't think the DIY forums would be able to help, as it concerns a commercial electrical vault. But if there's somewhere else that would be better to post this, I apologize; just let me know.


Just because your question is not DIY and is only hypothetical does not mean you can ignore the site rules. 

Sorry, I did not read everything about your situation, nor do I know where you can ask about it, nor do I care at this point.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

One more thing. 
Guys, please don't bother to engage posters like this. I know it's fun sometimes, but it is better to report the post and move on. By engaging it keeps the thread at the top and the poster get's the attention they are looking for.


----------

